# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Mountmaking supplies - A handout from Robert Fuglestad part 1

## T. Ashley McGrew

Robert Fuglestad was a speaker at PACIN's first Preparators Conference in August of 2009. In addition to speaking there he provided the following handout.

Thanks Robert!


ROBERT FUGLESTAD DESIGN 413-441-4084
r.fuglestad@gmail.com 


MATERIALS LIST FOR USE IN MOUNT-MAKING


ACRYLIC:
4x8 foot sheets or smaller pieces by the square foot 
For fabricating mounts and basesCast - softening point 196F-239F - for cutting and routingExtruded - softening point 210F-220F - gums more easily when cut Purchase locally due to sizesAcrylic cement - Weld Onwww.eplastics.com
Acrylic-like - VIVAK - sheet polyester, clear - LOW melting pointCan be easily bent for use in mounts
www.eplastics.com
www.lairdplastics.com

BATTING: 100% polyester: 1/2,1, and 2 inch thicknesses - for mannequins
www.wholesalequilting.com
www.gaylord.com

BRASS: Half-hard - for mounts
www.admiralmetals.com -- 12 foot lengths- will cut in half
www.mcmaster.com
www.ksmetals.com
www.rotaxmetals.net


ETHAFOAM or CELL-U PLANK: 
a cross-linked polyethylene foam can be purchased from packing supply companies in various densities and thicknesses pieces welded together with a heat-gun or glued together with a glue gun use as filler and in mannequin fabrication

MATTBOARD: 
Two, four, or eight-ply acid-free paper product. Many different uses in mounts Can give structural integrity to soft objects, can be used in making book cradles, etc.Check Legion Paper

MDF: 
Used in case construction - check with your conservator

MAGNETS: Rare-earth magnets 
multiple sizes and shapes www.wondermagnet.com


TAPE: 
Double-sided tape: 3M Gold 800 series - 889 Preservation Tape

WOOD: 
Used less and less in exhibitions due to out-gassing of material itself and due to additives used in fabrication [plywoods and particleboards] Poplar is the solid wood generally used in case fabrication If wood is used in an exhibition it MUST be sealed.

BARRIERS/ PADDINGS:
Metal/wood primers - Rust-oleum - very slow drying Krylon - quick drying
Acrylic paints 
for matching mount color to color of object  can be found in any good art supply store Golden Acrylics
Liquitex Acrylics

Clear-coatings: Krylon Clear Coat - Basically B-72 
o Let out-gas overnight 
o Two coat minimum when also used as padding between object and pigmented acrylic paint.
o OK as padding for small, light-weight objects.

o Can be found in art supply stores, hardware stores and Walmart
Plascoat 
a plastic white powder that clings to a warmed mount, and when reheated on the mount forms a clear barrier over the surface of the mount very tough and yet flexible www.plascoat.com
Heatshrink tubing - Polyolefin 2:1 
a translucent tubing that fits over the mount. When heat is applied, the tubing shrinks to conform to the mounts shape. Comes in many diameters-1/16, 3/32, 1/8 etc. and wall thicknesseswww.buyheatshrink.com
Polyolefin 2:1 
a translucent tubing that fits over the mountWhen heat is applied, the tubing shrinks to conform to the mounts shapeComes in many diameters -1/16, 3/32, 1/8 etc. and wall thicknesses
Fabrics: 
Tested fabrics can be backed with a 3M double sided tape to make them adhere to a mount.Makes a very soft and durable padding between the painted mount and the object.Otherwise - -Polysuede - an adhesive backed sueded polyethylene - can be ordered in various colors and thicknesses. Approximately 1 ft.square sheets.www.benchmarkcatalog.com

Felt: 
Various colors and thicknesses. Individual sheets are approximately 1 ft. squarewww.benchmarkcatalog.com


Marvelseal 360: 
Use as a barrier; on wood, MDF, plywood, etc. Prevents out-gassing. Difficult to adhere. Use double- sided tape www.gaylord.com

Mylar: 
Polyester film -Use as a barrier or padding on mounts-needs to be applied with double-sided tapewww.mcmaster.com

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This is part two of Roberts handout.






SOLDERING: 
Type B or 40lb. tank of acetylene with regulator and tips orOxygen/acetylene tanks with jewelers regulator and tips orMAPP gas with appropriate tip
Silver Solder- brass to brass, brass to steel, and steel to steel
Available at any large welders supply or-www.HarrisGroup.com SAFETY-SILV 45 - 1225F -melting point 

SAFETY-SILV 45T-1195F -melting point

SAFETY-SILV 56 -1145F -melting point 
comes in 1/16 and 1/32 in. diameters 5 T.O. min.www.riogrand.com soft, medium, and hard - purchase by the foot 


Lead-free plumbers solder - 450F+/- - min. strength - brass to brassuse when warping might be a problem 


Soldering pads - 1 ft. squarewww.riogrand.com - Solderite - hard pad 

www.risintl.com - soft pad

Acid bath [pickle] - SPAREXwww.casker.com 

www.risintl.com

Flux - welders supply or-Stay-silv 

www.HarrisProductsGroup.com
Superior No. 601
www.fastenal.com

Third hands - any large jewelers supply or www.store.sra-solder.com 

www.riogrand.com



Question - Phillyseal [no longer made] was used as a modeling epoxy. There was a debate over what could replace it. Does anyone know the outcome of that discussion?

I would like to thank Kirk Hoffman for his help in the preparation of the above.

----------

